
How to find a list of companies by date of incorporation? - haysstanford
Anyone have any advice for finding companies that were founded in 1977 in the Bay Area?<p>Trying to do this for research purposes. Want to see the effects the microcomputer had on newly founded startups, among other things.
======
rman666
I’d reach out to the CA Sec of State:
[https://www.sos.ca.gov/administration/contact-
information/](https://www.sos.ca.gov/administration/contact-information/)

It’s probably going to be a custom search.

